# hematoma block



## NEOSM507 (Jun 3, 2018)

Can a hematoma block be billed for the manipulation of a fracture if fracture care is NOT being billed?  If so, what would be the appropriate CPT code to report it?
Scenario:
Dr sees a patient with a displaced fracture of neck right fifth metacarpal fracture.  He administers a hematoma block and reduces the fracture.  He's not happy with the alignment after a post reduction x-ray is performed . He does not bill for fracture care because he is most likely a surgical candidate so he sends the patient to a hand specialist.  Hand specialist books him for surgery.

Thank you


----------



## MARY K (Jun 15, 2018)

Why wouldn't you bill fx reduction with modifier for reduced service?


----------



## sxcoder1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I would still bill the reduction with no modifier. He did the work.  Often a reduction is done and then sx is done as well.


----------



## MI_CODER (Jun 18, 2018)

I agree with sxcoder1. If your provider is doing the work of reducing a fracture then he should be getting paid for this. For your scenario, I would have coded CPT 26605.


----------

